
Classic: about so called web apps - linopolus
http://web.archive.org/web/20120509105723/http://teddziuba.com/2008/09/a-web-os-are-you-dense.html
======
shakna
> The "Web Operating System" just highlights how much journalists don't know
> about computers.

And how hard it is to predict the future of IT. Google was a nobody back then,
and now they're a goliath that people can't get away from.

